# Apache Install Error



## aadryaan94 (Jul 5, 2013)

I want to Install Apache. But: 


```
===>   apr-1.4.6.1.4.1_1 depends on shared library: db-4.2.2 - not found
===>    Verifying install for db-4.2.2 in /usr/ports/databases/db42
===>  Extracting for db42-4.2.52_5
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for bdb/db-4.2.52.tar.gz.
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for bdb/patch.4.2.52.1.
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for bdb/patch.4.2.52.2.
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for bdb/patch.4.2.52.3.
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for bdb/patch.4.2.52.4.
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for bdb/patch.4.2.52.5.
===>  Refetch for 1 more times files: bdb/patch.4.2.52.1 bdb/patch.4.2.52.2 bdb/patch.4.2.52.3 bdb/patch.4.2.52.4 bdb/patch.4.2.52.5
=> patch.4.2.52.1 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/bdb.
=> Attempting to fetch http://download.oracle.com/berkeley-db/patches/db/4.2.52/patch.4.2.52.1
fetch: http://download.oracle.com/berkeley-db/patches/db/4.2.52/patch.4.2.52.1: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/bdb/patch.4.2.52.1
fetch: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/bdb/patch.4.2.52.1: No address record
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/bdb and try again.
*** [do-fetch] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/db42.
*** [checksum] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/db42.
*** [lib-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/apr1.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/apr1.
*** [lib-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
root@Desire:/usr/ports/www/apache22 #
```


----------



## aadryaan94 (Jul 5, 2013)

Can someone download this file and put here a link download? Please!


```
fetch http://download.oracle.com/berkeley-db/patches/db/4.2.52/patch.4.2.52.1
fetch http://download.oracle.com/berkeley-db/patches/db/4.2.52/patch.4.2.52.2
fetch http://download.oracle.com/berkeley-db/patches/db/4.2.52/patch.4.2.52.3
fetch http://download.oracle.com/berkeley-db/patches/db/4.2.52/patch.4.2.52.4
fetch http://download.oracle.com/berkeley-db/patches/db/4.2.52/patch.4.2.52.5
```

Thanks!


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 5, 2013)

Fix your DNS: No address record

```
% fetch ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/bdb/patch.4.2.52.1
patch.4.2.52.1                                100% of  988  B   44 kBps 00m00s
```


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 6, 2013)

Indeed, there's nothing wrong with the patch provisioning server:


```
=> patch.4.2.52.1 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/bdb.
=> Attempting to fetch http://download.oracle.com/berkeley-db/patches/db/4.2.52/
patch.4.2.52.1

patch.4.2.52.1                                  0% of  988  B    0  Bps
patch.4.2.52.1                                100% of  988  B 3587 kBps
```

So you should definitely look into /etc/resolv.conf to see which DNS server(s) you're using for resolving. Another excellent tool to check for DNS issues is the dig command, for example you could try: `dig download.oracle.com` to see what it tells you. Since dig honours the /etc/resolv.conf file you'll notice immediately when something is amiss.

For more information I suggest looking into the resolv.conf(5) manual page.


----------



## aadryaan94 (Jul 6, 2013)

I have a DNS server. Please put _the_ file on FTP and give me a download link!


----------



## kpa (Jul 6, 2013)

Let me get this straight. You're making demands that other users of this forum make those files available to you because you can't even think of the possibility that your DNS server is broken? Some nerve...


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 6, 2013)

aadryaan94 said:
			
		

> I have a DNS server. Please put _the_ file on FTP and give me a download link!



Here it is:

ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/bdb/patch.4.2.52.1


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 6, 2013)

I hope you do realize that if your system can't resolve download.oracle.com then chances are high that it also can't resolve anything else? :\

Each to his own, but I think your priority is better put to running some checks on your DNS server, as well as /etc/resolv.conf. Something seems to be amiss there, and as long as you don't fix it you will keep running into problems.


----------

